# Nicolai-Bikes in Eloxalfarben



## mohrafehre (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo, ich interessiere mich aufgrund des niedrigen Gewichts für Eloxalfarben, deshalb bitte ich euch eure Nicolai-Bikes in Eloxalfarben als Bild zu posten (Bitte nicht nur schwarz!).


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (1. Februar 2007)

mohrafehre schrieb:


> Hallo, ich interessiere mich aufgrund des niedrigen Gewichts für Eloxalfarben, deshalb bitte ich euch eure Nicolai-Bikes in Eloxalfarben als Bild zu posten (Bitte nicht nur schwarz!).



Hallo,
schau einfach mal bei: ZEIG WAS DU HAST !!! Da sind genug eloxierte Nicolai bikes !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yaegi (1. Februar 2007)

damit es der gute mann einfacher hat, fang ich mal mit bronze elox an:


----------



## chridsche (1. Februar 2007)

...gefolgt von silber/schwarz...


----------



## guru39 (1. Februar 2007)

schwarz!






Gruß Guru.


----------



## Testmaen (1. Februar 2007)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schau einfach mal bei: ZEIG WAS DU HAST !!! Da sind genug eloxierte Nicolai bikes !!!!




... und/oder such mal im Fotoalbum nach "Nicolai". Sollte dir auch einige Seiten optisches Vergnügen bereiten!


----------



## Kerschi (6. Februar 2007)

Mehr Eloxalfarben als bronze, silber und schwarz gibt es eh nicht - somit sind die drei Farbmöglichkeiten schon abgebildet... es sei denn Du suchst ein bestimmtes Modell in einer Farbe...


Mein Helius sieht dem vom guru sehr ähnlich, ein Bild meinerseits bringt also wenig...
Falls Du sonstige Fragen zu nem eloxierten Rahmen hast dann frag!


----------



## Falco Mille (6. Februar 2007)

Silber Elox wird von uns leider nicht mehr angeboten. Die Auswahl bei Eloxal ist auf die Farben schwarz und bronze beschränkt.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## chris12 (6. Februar 2007)

aus wechem grund? zu wenig nachfrage? schlechts sieht´s auf jedenfall nicht aus.

ist irgendwas mit anderen eloxalfarben in planung? ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass orange, blau, grün oder rot auch nicht schlecht ausschaut. grade orange würde doch top aussehen.


----------



## Condor (6. Februar 2007)

chris12 schrieb:


> ist irgendwas mit anderen eloxalfarben in planung? ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass orange, blau, grün oder rot auch nicht schlecht ausschaut. grade orange würde doch top aussehen.


Vielleicht handelt es sich bei der bei Nicolai angebotenen Eloxalschicht um eine Hart-Eloxalschicht... würde die eingeschränkte Farbwahl erklären, dass "bomb-proofed"-Nicolaikonzept aber konsequent durchziehen


----------



## Testmaen (6. Februar 2007)

Ich denke, dass es eher daran liegt, dass es in der Vergangenheit bei Rahmen dazu gekommen ist, dass sich Rückstände des Strahlgutes in den Zwischenräumen der Gussets "eingenistet" haben und auch auf gut zureden da nicht mehr rauswollten und sich im Allwetter-Einsatz in eine unschöne braune "Suppe" verwandelt haben (was dem Rahmen aber nichts anhabt). Einen Thread gibts hierzu bereits.

Abgesehen davon konnte sich Silber an den Schweissnähten dunkler werden.

Ist eigentlich schade, da das Silberelox jedem Nicolai-Rahmen gut zu Gesichte stand bzw. steht. Wirkt sehr edel, gleichzeitig aber unaufdringlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (7. Februar 2007)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es eher daran liegt, dass es in der Vergangenheit bei Rahmen dazu gekommen ist, dass sich Rückstände des Strahlgutes in den Zwischenräumen der Gussets "eingenistet" haben und auch auf gut zureden da nicht mehr rauswollten und sich im Allwetter-Einsatz in eine unschöne braune "Suppe" verwandelt haben (was dem Rahmen aber nichts anhabt). Einen Thread gibts hierzu bereits.




Hallo,

ich hoffe, daran liegt es nicht!  Schließlich habe ich jenen Thread losgetreten. 

Es würde mir sehr leid tun, wenn ich Anlaß zum Todesstoß des ansonsten wunderschönen silbernen Eloxalfinish im Hause Nicolai gegeben hätte.  

Das unschöne Strahlgutrest-Rost-Problem hätte man sicher auch anders lösen können.

Erschüttert  

Michael


----------



## Testmaen (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo Abt Hugo,

so hatte ich das auch nicht gemeint.  Du warst nur der ERste, der sich gemeldet hat. 

Falco hatte ja auch in irgendeinem Thread mal geschrieben, dass ein gleichmäßiger Farbverlauf bei Silberelox nicht immer 100%ig gewährleistet werden kann. Ich weiss nicht, ob dass an dem Eloxierungsvorgang an sich liegt und man das einfach in Kauf nehmen muss oder am Betrieb, der die Eloxierung für Nicolai vornimmt.

Bei den vielen, vielen Silberelox Bikes, die hier (und anderswo) zu sehen sind, u.a. in sehr guter Qualität und guter Auflösung, habe ich jedenfalls nichts entdecken können. Und die Schweissnähte schaut man sich bei einem Nicolai sowieso gerne 1x mehr als zu wenig an!  

MfG, TM


----------



## Abt Hugo (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wäre toll, wenn Falco uns aufklären würde, warum das schöne Silber nun wirklich gestorben ist.  

Immer noch erschrocken

Michael


----------



## Falco Mille (8. Februar 2007)

Das Silber Elox haben wir letzendlich wegen der nicht zu behebenden Farbschattierungen und Ziehspuren eingestellt. 

Abt Hugo, Du hast also nicht das Silber Elox auf dem Gewissen, aber Du bist für die Anschaffung einer hauseigenen Strahlanlage mit Edelstahl Strahlgut mitverantwortlich. 


Grüße, Falco


----------



## chris12 (8. Februar 2007)

chris12 schrieb:


> ... ist irgendwas mit anderen eloxalfarben in planung? ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass orange, blau, grün oder rot auch nicht schlecht ausschaut. grade orange würde doch top aussehen.




@falco: kannst du dazu auch was sagen?


----------



## Abt Hugo (9. Februar 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> ... aber Du bist für die Anschaffung einer hauseigenen Strahlanlage mit Edelstahl Strahlgut mitverantwortlich.




Hallo Falco,

vielen Dank für die Info - ich denke, dafür muß ich mich nicht schämen!  

Hoch erfreut

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

